# صور خليجيات على شط البحر.................



## kalimooo (19 ديسمبر 2008)

*صور خليجيات  على شواطىء بيروت
تحتاج الى نظاره 
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!
!
"!
!
!

!

!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!
!







*​






:t32::t32::t32::kap:​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 ديسمبر 2008)

*صوره حلوه ومضحكه قوي

بس الجمل اللي واقف ده فين راسه

مرسي استاذ كليم علي الصوره​*


----------



## rana1981 (20 ديسمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههه حلوين يا كليمو بس في واحد رايح راسه يا حرام​*


----------



## kalimooo (20 ديسمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههه

قطعوا رأسه اخي مايكل 

بقي عايش 


النبي عمل عجيبة

هههههههههههههههه

شكرااااا لزيارتك


----------



## monygirl (20 ديسمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوين ياكليمو بس ياحرام فى واحد مقطوع راسة .ربنا يباركك ياكليمو


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (20 ديسمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا خليجيات تحفه ههههههههههههههه
يمكن مش مقطوعه راسه يا جماعه يمكن بيبص ورا براسه فمظهرتش فى الصورة هههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليك يا كليمو*​


----------



## kalimooo (21 ديسمبر 2008)

rana1981 مكشورة اختي لمرورك
سلام المسيح


----------



## san-mina (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههه تحفة يسلم زوقك عجبني موت الجمل ذو نو راس ههههه*


----------



## الملكة العراقية (21 ديسمبر 2008)

ههههه صورة جميلة جداااا
ربنا يباركك اخي كليمو​


----------



## sameh7610 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

:36_11_13::36_11_13::36_11_13:


----------



## dark_angel (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*اكيد كانوا بياخدوا حمام شمس*​


----------



## kalimooo (21 ديسمبر 2008)

monygirl

شكرااااااااا لكي اختي 
ربنا يباركك






​


----------



## kalimooo (21 ديسمبر 2008)

كوكى 
معك حق  هو لافف رأسه للناحية الثانية
شكرااااااااا لك
سلام المسيح


----------



## kalimooo (21 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراااااااا لمرورك اخي san-mina

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (21 ديسمبر 2008)

الملكة العراقية

شكراااااااا لمرورك الجميل اختي

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الفيلسوف (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة .
حطين كريم اية ضد الشمس ؟.
ههههههههههههههههههههههه تسلم ايدك *


----------



## kalimooo (22 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااا لمرورك اخي سامح

ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (22 ديسمبر 2008)

dark_angel

حمام شمس جامد

ههههههههههههههه

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## kalimooo (22 ديسمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههه 

حاطين زيت


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*هههههههههه

حلوووووووووة يا كليم *​


----------



## ameera (23 ديسمبر 2008)

في جمل بدون راس 

بس لو في منه تنين بالعالم


----------



## kalimooo (23 ديسمبر 2008)

الفيلسوف 
شكرااااااااا اخي
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (24 ديسمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo

مرورك احلى

ربنا يباركك


----------

